# Rebuilding pam libraries for longer username support



## novoops (Jul 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if the pam libraries could be rebuilt with support for longer than 32 character usernames? 

As discussed in this thread (http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1447), I was successfully able to do a rebuild world with support for longer usernames but it appears that a 32 byte limit is hardcoded into the pam libraries.

Has anyone ever done this?

Am I looking at the correct files for the pam libraries that are used for login authentication (/usr/src/lib/libpam/modules/pam_krb5/)?

Does anyone know if changing the luser[32] definition in pam_krb5.c will cause any other problems?

Does anyone know if (and how) the pam libraries could be rebuilt without doing a rebuild world and/or recompiling the kernel?

Thanks


----------



## richardpl (Jul 3, 2009)

pam_krb5 have sense only in kerberos setup, if you are aware what kerberos means.

For last question here is example:

`# cd /usr/src/lib/libpam && make && make install && make clean && reboot`


----------



## novoops (Jul 3, 2009)

Good point. Actually, I'm not using kerberos on the particular server I was checking this on, so I'll have to look elsewhere. Seems like pam_unix.c might be a better starting point, although at first glance I don't see a 32 character limit in there.

Good to know that a fairly standard make install.. should do it. Seems like a rebuild world isn't needed, which is nice.


----------

